# Does anybody know this person?



## Junkhunter (Aug 26, 2015)

Does anybody know who Vet2u2 is on ebay? Is he here on The Cabe?


----------



## THE STIG (Aug 26, 2015)

Junkhunter said:


> Does anybody know who Vet2u2 is on ebay? Is he here on The Cabe?




Junkhunter does


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 26, 2015)

I believe it Carlitos60. V/r Shawn


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Aug 26, 2015)

Freqman1 said:


> I believe it Carlitos60. V/r Shawn




Good luck with that.


----------



## Euphman06 (Aug 27, 2015)

THIS WOULD!!!! BE A DEAD!!!! GIVEAWAY!!!!!


~I joke, I joke~


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 10, 2015)

Euphman06 said:


> THIS WOULD!!!! BE A DEAD!!!! GIVEAWAY!!!!!
> 
> 
> ~I joke, I joke~




I was like what? and then started laughing out loud!


----------

